# Are member allowed to start their own threads and not get moved?



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,
I was wondering if we had to join onto 'existing' threads or whether we could start our own threads.
I tried to start a thread and tell people about it, but it has disappeared and I have been moved to a thread that I didn't join.
Bit confused as to why I was moved from the thread I had started.


Thank you


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Marta 

Anyone can start a thread- I think sometimes threads get moved if they would be better answered in another place, 

For example I moved a thread about having 3 embryos transferred over 40 from ICSI chat to TTC over 40 as I thought that the poster would get more informed replies there- do you see what I mean, also sometimes new members aren't aware that there is a more relevant section they could post in, 

I'm guessing that what happened to your thread was that it was merged into a similar topic, again this would have been done if the mod thought you would get more people that way-

It is always worth having a look to see if there is an active thread on your topic as sometimes there can be a lot of duplication, 

I hope that is helpful, without knowing the specific topics I know I sound a bit vague, 

Livity K


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Livity
thank you for replying
I did start a thread, which was an attempt to resurrect a thread where there had been a really nice bunch of people all in the same boat. When the thread was stopped we got moved to a much larger thread and lost touch.
So I thought I would start another thread, but it was axed and I was moved without any explanation. I must admit I was a bit annoyed because of the lack of contact.
It was also quite annoying to have our thread, which was on its fifth incarnation axed.
I think there is a fine line which was crossed in that case. Is there any way we can have our old thread back? Anybody?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Without knowing details I can't really comment, Just wanted to let you know my thought processes as a mod, 

Livity


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

You are talking about the threads that had turned into chatter threads and I think they decided to leave FF when I tried to merge together and ask that they keep pg/tx chatter to a min   
I will try and find the old thread and see if any of them are still posting


----------



## lmt417 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Marta,

I know i'm not an inbetweenie anymore but I always checked to see how you girls were getting on and I too was annoyed when our thread was removed as we have all now lost touch!  I do try to search for you all to see how you're getting on but it would be nice to have our thread back!

How are you getting on? 

Lmt x


----------

